# 95 Nissan Altima will not start with new starter



## mickelmac353 (Dec 8, 2006)

A while back, my 95 Altima would not start (about 3 weeks ago). The mechanic diagnosed it as a the starter. worked fine until today. What it does now and did before is that you turn the key forward to turn on the battery and all of the electronics work fine, turn it farther for ignition and nothing happens. It doesent turn over or anything of the sort. Im sure its some $10 switch or short or something, that or something is burning up starters. any ideas?


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

no click or dimming lights or anything?
manual or auto?


----------



## mickelmac353 (Dec 8, 2006)

Automatic. The lights do not dim or anything, the ony action there is is a high pitched click when I hold down the key, and a lower click when I bring it back up.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

its been a couple days now - did you get it started?


----------

